# SOLD: Ludwigia repens 'Rubin', Ludwigia ovalis, Hygro. 'Ceylon' $10/OBO



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*SOLD*
I have another plant package available for sale for $10/OBO.

The plant package includes:
*
3 stems Ludwigia repens 'Rubin'
3 stems Ludwigia ovalis
16 stems Hygrophila 'Ceylon
**3 stems Ludwigia repens 'Rubin'*










*3 stems Ludwigia ovalis*










*16 stems Hygrophila 'Ceylon*



















*Group shot with 11" scissors for scale*










*Bucket shot*










*PM me if interested
For P/U only (Broadway/Commercial area)
BYOB (Bring Your own Bucket/Bag)*

Thanks for looking !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump.... Still available !


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Package is now *obo*. Make me an offer......


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

pm comin' atcha


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

BossRoss said:


> pm comin' atcha


Replied with PM !


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Plants are sold !


----------

